# Thinking vs. Feeling in the Clutch



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

My previous blog entry was made into an article, so you can read and post comments here:

http://personalitycafe.com/articles/6923-how-can-intuitives-sports-superstars.html

So I decided to put something different in the blog.

Jonathan Niednagel's Brain Types system was featured in ESPN's "Clutch Player of the Year" 2007 special. In this segment he discusses NY Yankees 3B Alex Rodriguez (ESTP) as well as closing pitchers such as Jonathan Papelbon (ENTP) and Mariano Rivera (INFP).

The thing that stood out the most for me is that a Thinker like A-Rod, while being "mentally tough," can think too much under pressure, while Mariano Rivera, with dominant Fi, is more "apt to stew over a failure."

Another note: when Niednagel says that Rivera uses the "exact opposite part of the brain" from the ENTPs, he's talking about the back of the brain vs. the front (introversion vs. extraversion); all Ps are right-brain dominant.


----------

